# smokin ride



## bikebozo (Jul 8, 2017)

Gary Sheron , LOWLIFE custom Bikes , Cocoa Beach Fl.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2017)

@higgens


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Ed Minas (Jul 13, 2017)

Just gotta say I am impressed.


----------

